# Orly Sweet Collection Spring 2010



## Bec688 (Jul 8, 2010)

Orly Sweet Collection Spring 2010








With a playful, yet nostalgic look back at iconic sugary treats, the NEW ORLY Spring II 2010 Sweet Collection not only reminds us of our childhood favorites and past times, but stays on trend with a throwback to Jackie Oâ€™s pastel pillbox hats. This collection incorporates springâ€™s feminine pastels by adding a milky white opaque tone to baby pinks, blues, yellows, purples and greens.














Pixy Stix





Lolipop





Lemonade





Gumdrop





Cotton Candy





Snow Cone
Each polish in this also collection comes with a free matching flavored mini lip gloss key chain!


source 1
source 2


A little late with this collection ladies... available since April


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Jul 13, 2010)

I love those colors! What is the price range?


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2010)

i NEED gumdrop.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2010)

For you US ladies, Orly usually retails around $7.50 a bottle. You can purchase them here.


----------



## Abbygalll (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh oh, I need Lemonade and Lolipop


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 17, 2010)

I actually want the pinks. lol


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mmagirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Beautiful colors! Pixy Stix, Lolipop, and Snow Cone are my favs


----------



## Minka (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow... I love ALL of these!

Do I REALLY need another nail polish? Not really. Do I want more nail polishes? Definitely.

I think these may be sold at ULTA.


----------

